# What is this?



## CricketGreen (Nov 30, 2020)

I’m thinking bobcat or lynx? Lapeer Co.


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

Almost certainly a bobcat. They really are not that rare - just mostly nocturnal. 
I have seen them 3 times, and got scale compared pics of footprints a couple times here in SE Allegan County...


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like it has a long tail.
House cat


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

The 2nd pic says coyote to me. Tail looks long for a cat but then again it looks short for a coyote.


----------



## CricketGreen (Nov 30, 2020)

sureshot006 said:


> The 2nd pic says coyote to me. Tail looks long for a cat but then again it looks short for a coyote.


Could be 2 different animals; pics were almost 20 mins apart


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Both pics = coyote!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Yep...both look like yotes to me.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Coyote


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

Coyote looks like second pic


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

First glance coyote, slower glance coyote..


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

I concur


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Canine. 
Coyote.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Yote and yote.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

The 1st pic could debated but 2nd I’d say yote. You have the same problem I do every time I look at my SPYPOINT photos.... and that’s trying to figure out what’s in the SPYPOINT photos !


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

The first pic is a fuzzy critter. Second pic is a coyote.


----------



## optyman (Oct 25, 2021)

Ears too long for Bobcat or Lynx. Tail long and longer ears indicate Coyote (at least on 2nd pic). Possible first pic might be another animal as you stated it was 20 minutes apart.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

nick 74 said:


> The 1st pic could debated but 2nd I’d say yote. You have the same problem I do every time I look at my SPYPOINT photos.... and that’s trying to figure out what’s in the SPYPOINT photos !


Camera placement could improve that image significantly


----------



## duck boy (Oct 19, 2010)

Yote!!


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Going once,going twice-------Coyote!!!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Both coyotes


----------

